# Can someone do a picture of my girlfriends betta?



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

So I showed a picture from here that aokashi did of my betta to my girlfriend and she loved it and wants one of her betta if someone would be kind enough to do one here's her betta Caramel 


Thank you


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd love to do it. I'll have it posted by tomorrow most likely


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Really thanks a lot


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Now, it's no where near as good as other members but this is my version 










I tried to color because I really like Caramel's colors but it didn't turn out so.. pretty


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow thanks that still looks good I'll show it to her


----------

